# Equine dentist,Bucks/Berks/Oxon area



## fruity (4 February 2008)

I've personally had Grant Chanter and Colin Hill before both being v.good,just wondered if there was anyone near my new yard in berks area that was also good as these 2 are quite booked up at the mo even though Colin saw mine less than 6 mths ago!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (5 February 2008)

David Saw is also excellent. He is based near Chinnor.


----------



## knightsbridge (5 February 2008)

dave saw gets my vote too - he is absolutely great with the horses.


----------



## ecrozier (5 February 2008)

Em, Greg was really good and well recommended.  He used to be up in London with Dominic, they've known each other for years and years, and D rates him.  
He's not that local but used to live in Loudwater and up this way regularly, happy to come to use just for one horse although now you mention it I think Abbie needs him back from Mag again....
Greg Woods that is...


----------



## jen1 (5 February 2008)

Yep David Saw, lovely with the horses!  last time I booked him though it was hard to get hold of him and a bit of a long wait so call well in advance for an appointment!


----------



## fruity (5 February 2008)

Thanks guys, Em the others are having a girl called Abi out but i can't find anything to say she's a well qualified dentist, Dora needs quite extensive work done so it's important i get someone decent.


----------



## ecrozier (6 February 2008)

Hmmm, I'd be wary of anyone who I couldn't find any history on....I rated Greg.  Who was that out with Magic today?  Thing is, stuff can change, when greg looked at him about 9 weeks ago he didn't find much wrong but then apparently they did find something today?  Having said that, they never sedated him for Greg and he wasn't particularly happy about having his teeth looked at so it might be that he couldn't see whatever it was!
Always tricky isn't it, people's experiences differ so much!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (6 February 2008)

garry draper is fantastic - have his number if you want.
he is certified and does all the vet colleges major dental work.


what is that abi surname?
is it williams?


----------



## BBs (6 February 2008)

I have sarah strong in Oxon.


----------



## Leg_end (6 February 2008)

I use Colin Hill and think he's fab - woluldnt be in a position to recommend anyone else!!


----------



## Bozzy (6 February 2008)

I use Jon Allen who is really fab, great with the neddies but also a really lovely guy


----------



## igglepiggle (6 February 2008)

I use and highly recommend Martin Danzebrink, he's on the BEVA list.


----------



## fruity (6 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
garry draper is fantastic - have his number if you want.
he is certified and does all the vet colleges major dental work.


what is that abi surname?
is it williams? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes i think it is her,any good or bad info appreciated.  I want her 2nd experience with the dentist to be ok as it'll be some major stufff being carried out.


----------



## SunshineTallulah (8 February 2008)

Colin Hill for us.

Says he wants my lad sedated next time he sees him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MistletoeMegan (8 February 2008)

Colin Hill


----------



## sundance (12 February 2008)

Dave Regan is very good, sure that he would cover your area


----------

